# White 64 SS Impala



## locoGreengo (Dec 23, 2004)

Does anyone know who makes all white interior for SS 64 Impala?


----------



## original square (Jul 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locoGreengo_@Jan 16 2005, 11:18 PM
> *Does anyone know who makes all white interior for SS 64 Impala?
> [snapback]2611508[/snapback]​*


CARS INC.,CLASSIC INUSTRIES,IMPALA BOBS....
USUALLY AROUND 650.00 FOR SEATS ONLY...


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locoGreengo_@Jan 17 2005, 12:18 AM
> *Does anyone know who makes all white interior for SS 64 Impala?
> [snapback]2611508[/snapback]​*


Hubbards Impala Parts

They are the best from my experience, real friendly and fast shipping!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

cars has the best interior packages


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

damn are you sure about the ALL WHITE...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i heard the white leather starts to get messed up from sitting on it and getting out of the car faster :angry:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

nothing wrong with the white in mine. but im looking to get black i think. maybe tan. havent decided on car color. but i know i wont be going with white.


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 26 2005, 09:36 AM~4074469
> *nothing wrong with the white in mine. but im looking to get black i think. maybe tan. havent decided on car color. but i know i wont be going with white.
> 
> 
> ...


do you want to sell your interior or trade i have tan interior


----------



## R6ox (Dec 3, 2005)

Mando

Hey man if you decide to sell your tan interior, what is your price? I am planning a trip out to New Mex, this summer.. My 64 interior is supposed to be tan any way heres a picture if interested in a swap?
lets see what yours loks like>>send a picture


----------



## R6ox (Dec 3, 2005)

Mando

Hey man if you decide to sell your tan interior, what is your price? I am planning a trip out to New Mex, this summer.. My 64 interior is supposed to be tan any way heres a picture if interested in a swap?
lets see what yours loks like>>send a picture


----------



## R6ox (Dec 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=440955]Mando

Hey man if you decide to sell your tan interior, what is your price? I am planning a trip out to New Mex, this summer.. My 64 interior is supposed to be tan any way heres a picture if interested in a swap?
lets see what yours loks like>>send a picture


----------



## R6ox (Dec 3, 2005)

Sorry first pic to large heres a smaller one


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 31 2005, 12:40 AM~2662332
> *cars has the best interior packages
> *



Cars dont make all white 64 interior. :uh: 




only PUI makes it all white. just like PUI dont make all green, Cars makes it.


----------

